# Unbearable Logitech Z-5500 speakers buzzing/be​eping problem.



## Evenk93 (Sep 19, 2010)

I got the Z-5500 yesterday and set it all up as it should be, then once everything was in place I switched it on and could hear a high pitched beeping sound.

And I know some noise can be expected from speakers when turned on, but this is a distinctive high pitch sound which can clearly be heard over quieter parts of music and sounds and can be quite unbearable over time.


Some details about the problem:


Turning the systems volume up or down does not change the buzzing sounds volume at all.

Muting the speakers from the central control DOES stop the sound fully.

Changing the effect on the control box to stereo x2 etc. makes the sound much more noticeable.

All 5 of the satellite speakers are making the same sound.

This is when using 6 channel direct input, however when the system is not connected to any audio source at all the sound is still heard exactly the same as it was therefore it is not a problem within the computer.

I read that this could be interference from other wires around so I tried moving the central control, subwoofer, and a single speaker to another room with no electrical goods nearby and still the same problem from the 1 speaker that was in.

Thinking I could combat the problem by using optical cables I tried plugging it into both a Playstation 3 and an Xbox 360 to find that this makes a completely different beeping sound which lasts for 2 seconds whenever a sound is output.

It's so frustrating and I wondered if anyone can help resolve this problem. I could try recording the sound on video if needed.



Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the unit is faulty. Mine is completely silent. As it's new, contact Logitech or simply return/exchange it.


----------

